
Windows 10 features we're no longer developing - GordonS
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/planning/windows-10-deprecated-features
======
machinecoffee
WinHlp32.exe "All Windows help information is available online. The Windows
Help Viewer is no longer supported in Windows 10"

Wow, that's the end of an era. I suppose that also means all WIN32 API
documentation is no longer available offline.

~~~
quietbritishjim
In fairness, I believe that's the old WinHelp format of Windows 3.1 vintage,
rather than HTML help files with .chm extension.

------
_nickwhite
System Image Backup (SIB) Solution

We recommend that users use full-disk backup solutions from other vendors.

This is the only major bummer for me. I'm one of the (likely few) people who
use this, and I also use it across the network to create system images for
Windows 10 UEFI machines.

~~~
rkagerer
I've been using Macrium Reflect for a long time now and it's worked pretty
well.

------
listenallyall
Please notify me when you're done with tiles, and re-implement the Win 7 Aero
UI in Win 10.

Microsoft's biggest misstep in mobile was trying to unify the desktop and
mobile experience into a weird amalgamation OS that doesn't work or feel right
for either. Win 10 is an improvement over 8 but still awful compared to the
straightforward, non-confusing Win 7. Apple understands users expect different
OSes for iPhones vs Macs.

~~~
marcoseliziario
Functionally, I fail to see how Windows 10 is worse than aero.

Aesthetically, Aero is a phenomenal display of bad taste, that we'd all better
forget.

When I see this kind of comment, I wonder if the commenter has actually used
Windows 10 for any non-trivial amount of time.

~~~
listenallyall
And when I see a comment like yours, which just states one person's opinion --
no facts, nothing new -- I wonder, "why did this person waste his time
commenting?" Did you think people would read your comment and decide, if
marcowhatever likes Windows 10, then I guess my opinion is wrong?

Search anything related to Metro vs Aero or Win 7 UI vs Win 10 and it's almost
all complaints about the dull, monotone, flat look of Win 10 (a failed
unification with the no-longer-existing Windows Phone), or journalists who
need to toe the MSFT party line in order to continue to get access to future
stories.

------
rusticpenn
I love the Snip tool. I hope the new snip&sketch is as fast and simple.

~~~
trampypizza
I was sceptical at first - but the windows key + shift + s shortcut really
made it work for me! (I know I could have mapped Snipping Tool to a macro
easily enough but... I didn't)

EDIT: Oh, also the fact that it automatically copies the snip'd area to your
clipboard is nice.

------
devwastaken
"Wi-Fi WEP and TKIP"

Now those in less fortunate circumstances that have to connect to whatever
public WiFi is available will simply be screwed if they dare get a modern
Windows machine.

The products Microsoft donates to classrooms in impoverished countries will be
nice paperweights.

~~~
rkagerer
_Since the 1903 release, a warning message has appeared when connecting to Wi-
Fi networks secured with WEP or TKIP (which are not as secure as those using
WPA2 or WPA3). In a future release, any connection to a Wi-Fi network using
these old ciphers will be disallowed. Wi-Fi routers should be updated to use
AES ciphers, available with WPA2 or WPA3._

How much do you want to bet this one gets reversed after user backlash?

------
PedroBatista
At least they are clear about it.

------
watersb
The ability to create ReFS volumes was removed in non-Pro, non-Enterprise
Windows 10 1703.

I guess that the fact I didn't notice says something.

~~~
zamadatix
That ReFS doesn't have a home use case?

~~~
rkagerer
The lack of a decent filesystem on Windows supporting data parity is
abominable.

ReFS can do it (if you turn on the feature for more than just metadata) but
it's slow and kind of a flop.

------
dragonwriter
The inability to get TSF vs. TFS straight in that document is...pretty bad.

------
rkagerer
_Offline symbol packages_

What's their beef with all things offline?

------
catpolice
RIP screensavers

------
sojmq
lol @ My People getting removed. It was added not so long ago and it was
displayed so prominently (in the taskbar of the default install) and at the
same time so seemingly stupid and useless that I was wondering if its
inclusion was the result of a manager sucking off the right executive or
something.

